# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Vic Terrace Reno

## PlasterPro

Hi all 
Well after much planning the reno has started!  so will post a picture record and regular updates for you all to see, I love to watch others renos come along so will share. first pics are of original house followed by the demo  :Biggrin:

----------


## sundancewfs

Its amazing how much rubbish you can generate demo'ing. :Biggrin: 
Looks like its going to be an interesting project, especially with neighbours so close.
I hope your not going to change the colour scheme.....

----------


## PlasterPro

Had a small (3 tonne  :Biggrin: ) excavator in today to do a site scrape and pull up the remainder of the blue stone foundations :Doh: , then he started the drainage with the plumber. what a mess the block is in now! Worked all day saturday breaking up the old slab with a breaker and 2 other helpers carted out 12 m3, was one of the hardest days work I have ever done.  any way some pics

----------


## PlasterPro

ok have moved on with the plummer all done it was the concreter been and gone. good looking slab IMO boy did the concreter leave some dirt behind 40- 50 m3  :Rolleyes:  as its a terrece house he just dumped it all in lane way for me!!! 
I was going to hire a bobcat and dump it all in bins but as the bins alone would have cost around $2500. got onto a pro who had his own truck. cost less than 1/2 
any way all gone now nothing quite like trying to get compacted dirt of a bluestone laneway  :Biggrin: 
so up to some bricks now are useing a combo of 140 seris core filled and 90 blocks

----------


## PlasterPro

structual steel being craned in in preperation for instalation tommorrow

----------


## PlasterPro

So true to their word the Steel guys rocked up at 7 on the dot an oldish gent and a young buck both very compident I tell ya the older dude was strong as an Ox  :2thumbsup:  and the first one to get up the ladder or scaffold. They both worked without a break from 7am till after 6pm, with me as their labourer, Their was no alloance for a crane so was all lifted with a duct lift. or by hand ,Two of the vertical post are 125x125x9mm at 6mts long and had to be stood up by hand so had to ring the apprentice for a lift still was touch and go!!
so all up next step is the timber :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

Going well there... trying to work out where you are, it looks like Abbotsford, awesome area that. Too bad my missers doesn't like the long thin buildings  :Frown: ... damn warrandyte girl.  :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## sundancewfs

Looking good. 
I just can't get over how narrow and small your site is!
How are the neighbours coping?

----------


## PlasterPro

neighbours (2) one each side, there is a lane at the back, are fine one side is really intrested in seeing the building process and could not be more helpfull in allowing access when required. the other side was vacant for the first 6 or so weeks of the build so that was good( especial;y when I can home to find the plumber with all his tools and material spread out over their lawn :Biggrin: )  but the new tenants seem fine with the build also.
I get your point that it could be a little intrusive being so close.

----------


## PlasterPro

Have got two very good chippy`s doing the timber framing componant of the reno. Today was thier fist day on the tools. (they have been out for a look and to do some measureing and setting out some lines)
Here are a couple of pics
From this 
to this

----------


## PlasterPro



----------


## namtrak

I love this S**T.  Looks great - like our own Grand Designs (Oz Style)

----------


## foomeister

looking good Marty

----------


## PlasterPro

> I love this S**T. Looks great - like our own Grand Designs (Oz Style)

   Love that show *swmbo* bought me seris 5 for last b`day very good

----------


## PlasterPro

Small job this weekend was to cut down the middle of the double brick boudary wall for the possie trusses to sit on.the top 6 courses of bricks had to come out.  The tricky part was there where 2 courses of header brick which where a bit less straight foward to cut in half. once they where removed (dusty) the old sand n lime morter left the any near by bricks a bit loose  :Eek:  so I bondcreted then rendered a coat of 1:1 sand n cement then a coat of acrylic. and all looks a bit more solid.

----------


## digger

:2thumbsup:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## DAMOOSE

Did you use your good trowel ?

----------


## PlasterPro

Got a cheapie for like $12 or $15. you really need to use a foam or wooden float to finish with. but as was only to really strenthen up a bit and weather proof thought I`d skip that bit. :Biggrin:

----------


## PlasterPro

some progress during the week, despite the rain. The rear bathroom minus a roof is framed up some more steel went in, and I bedded in some hoop iron straps for the remainder of the possi struts

----------


## foomeister

looks good, you really are amazing Plasterpro.
keep up the good work!

----------


## PlasterPro

OK so some more progress is being made post Christmas  :Biggrin:  brickwork is finished and painted, 
roller door to laneway has gone in, it is a reverse color so the color is on the inside, 
side fence ( strongest fence in Victoria -Steel posts 90x90 1m in ground) is up and finished to a certain dergree.
The first floor flooring is down and some walls are starting to go up,
 The roof for the rear bathroom will go on this weekend with a bit of luck
I have also stated to clad the rear bathroom with Matrix cladding from James Hardie.

----------


## myla

hi, 
port melbourne or south melbourne? light rail no. 96? 
top stuff 
thanks

----------


## PlasterPro

> hi, 
> port melbourne or south melbourne? light rail no. 96? 
> top stuff 
> thanks

   :No:  cold bbbrrrr

----------


## Armers

Looking good there buddy... going along a lot quicker then i am! I think from this week on i am going to be spending a little more time at my place other then weekends  :Biggrin: ..  
Anyway good work, comming along nicely. Btw, that fence looks solid, you expecting trucks to be driving through the fence down an laneway!?  :Biggrin:     :2thumbsup:  
Armers

----------


## PlasterPro

armers,thanks for the encouragement . 
The fence is 90x90 steel posts cemented into ground for a couple of reasons, 
-When we did demo found a lot of termite damage (even though it was class as a non termite area by council on building permite  :Rolleyes: )  
-I am planeing on having a wall hung BBQ  :Biggrin: 
All in all it was pretty straight foward after the holes were dug.

----------


## Armers

nothing like being solid and well hung!  :Eek:  
Cheers  :Biggrin:

----------


## Armers

> hi, 
> port melbourne or south melbourne? light rail no. 96? 
> top stuff 
> thanks

  
*whispers* re read though the posts, i mentioned it earlier, he also didn't say no to my post either so i think i am warmish

----------


## firemangray

Hey PlasterPro,
Check out my unit reno in Palmy, I got the bright idea to post here from yourself. I'm hoping to be sipping pina coladas on my balcony before you're done!! you of course will be invited!!  :happy:  :happy:  :happy:

----------


## Tools

> cold bbbrrrr

  Abbotsford. 
Tools

----------


## PlasterPro

> Abbotsford. 
> Tools

   good guess  :Biggrin:

----------


## firemangray

keep them photos comin PP

----------


## PlasterPro

Now we are moving along, the first floor frame is mostly complete.The trickyest part of the whole frame stage, cutting into the old roof (over two existing rooms) and running LVL`s from front to back has been done sub-floor inspection passed  :2thumbsup:  and flooring down with some walls going up. Should be ready for a roof by the end of this week!  :Biggrin:

----------


## PlasterPro

latest update is the roof is on and most of the flashings so we can start to clad the walls- Hebel panels are going on the walls, not the lightest things to lift  :Eek:  
sparkies has with my able assistance started the rough in downstairs.
 air con has been roughed in
as has the hydronic heating 
next major thing is the windows and doors which are on order 
frame inspection passed without a hitch  :Biggrin: 
anyway some pics for you all

----------


## Armers

looks awesome, esp the fact that there is a beer bottle visiable in most of the photos! Damn good work site! Don't forget to wire for pay tv / sound / networking / FreeTA..  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## digger

does scaffold in picture 2 conform to w.h.&s rule's

----------


## digger

looking good all the same can't wait to get down to see it !!

----------


## Bloss

> does scaffold in picture 2 conform to w.h.&s rule's

  "owner builder rules" OK   :Biggrin:   :Wink:  
Good bit of work! Reckon I would have been using more insulation eg:  Insulboard styrofoam and some internal ply bracing rather than the ply, but less a problem in a terrace, but gunna be a nice place though!

----------


## firemangray

Starting to take shape mate, looks good. What's your timeframe to completion?

----------


## jago

Any more updates? My moneys on Kengsington...

----------


## phillta

Hi Plasterpro 
It's a while since you've updated this thread but I thought I'd hit you with a specific question. Not that I'm spying or anything, but I noticed this morning that you had a truck out doing some work on your mains power. We need to replace our meter box and the wire that runs to our house (apparently it won't handle an electic oven very well) and I'm wondering if that's what you're doing and if so how you went about it? Given that they're be rolling out those new remote boxes I'm wondering if I can just bring that forward rather than have to replace it twice. 
Cheers
Tim

----------

